# Anton (8 mnths) and Yana (20 mnths)



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love to hear what you think about the structure of my boy and girl! I know that their free stacks aren't the best but please let me know what you think!

Anton



























Yana


















Thank you so much for your time!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Good grief - how in the heck did you get them to stand so well for those photos???







I know nothing about conformation other than what is pleasing to my eye. These two are both just drop dead gorgeous! I know the pros will give you better feedback, but just wanted you to know that I think they are both stunning!

Those pics of Anton with the orange flowers in the background...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oksana,
I really don't know anything but what I can see they are absolutely stunning.
Good job on the pics I can't even get Brady to sit still for 2 seconds!!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you Kris and Dawn for such nice words!! It took me a while to take those pictures LOL 

Dawn, you know, Anton never sits either, he runs, stands or lays down resting


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My India is built a lot like Anton, but with a more feminine head. I'll be watching to see what the experts have to say about him. And I need to get my butt in gear and get some shots of India to post.

~Kristin


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not an expert, but I will give some things I see.

Anton: Nice masculine head, good expression, good stop, decent eye color. Good bone, nice feet (I know you don't see a lot of people comment of feet but it is a thing of mine), pasterns look good, tail is a little short for my liking. Nice top line. Looks nice for 8 months old.

Yana: Her stop could be better, her pasterns are a touch long and appear weak, she has a nice long top and bottom line. Her color is good, but she could use more pigment.

Now I an no expert and I still have problems with length of croup, tail set and front shoulder angles.

Like I said I am no expert, mostly I judge by what I like.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey I think they are beautiful. Course I get to see them a lot too!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Val and Kathy, thank you for your comments!!! Val, Anton does have incredible feet, very tight and pretty, and it's the first thing everybody notices about him









They are both beautiful to me. But I couldn't help but notice that their structure is so different so now I'm trying to learn more about conformation. Thanks again!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I really like a nice tight foot, it adds a lot for me any way how a dog looks. 

They are both nice looking GSD's, I just think that Anton has more going for him. I want to see what he looks like when he gets all grown up.

Maybe one of these days I will get some new pictures of my crew, talk about different.

Val


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Val you should! I've always wanted to see pictures of your crew!

Oksana, your pups are gorgeous! Especially Anton!


----------

